

Appbackr shows off a wholesale market for selling iPhone apps - expertcs
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/18/appbackr-shows-off-a-wholesale-market-for-selling-iphone-apps/

======
expertcs
I am a bit confused on how they are doing it. As a developer I sign up and put
my app on sale. I decide the number of units I want to sell. Buyers buy it
through the website. Now how do the buyers get the actual app?

~~~
matthewgonzales
Hi,

My name is Matt G and I work with appbackr. The backr is purchasing units
number one to say one thousand. The developer gets paid a wholesale rate
immediately while the backr will profit as the app sales via itunes. We hope
that the backr and the developer work together to help the units sell and the
app to get more downloads. The developer will always own the IP. Hope that
makes sense. e-mail me and I can explain more. Cheers - matthew@appbackr.com

